# Lecteur MP3 Samsung plus reconnu



## Calmeraie (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

Après un upgrade de Mac OS X à la version 10.4.9 je ne peux plus connecter mon lecteur MP3 Samsung YP-Z5F.

Avec la 10.4.8, il était reconnu comme un disk dur et je pouvais copié mes fichiers mp3.

Si quelqu'un a une information, merci d'avance.

_Edit Modo : Je déplace_


----------



## apenspel (24 Mars 2007)

Salut, tu aurais du poser cette question dans le forum P&#233;riph&#233;riques.
Attends qu'on t'y transf&#232;re.
Mais tu peux &#233;galement aller voir chez Samsung s'ils proposent un nouveau pilote.


----------



## bsplayer59 (22 Avril 2007)

salutation, 
C'est marrant, j'ai le même problème que toi, avec le même lecteur...
Il est parfaitement reconnu par mac os10.4.9 via "information système" rubrique usb.
mais pas moyen de le monter, alors qu'avant c'etait "plug and play".
j'ai upgrader le firmware du lecteur (2.47), formater le lecteur, rien à faire.
si une personne a une solution ...


----------



## cheurtra (6 Janvier 2009)

essayez cette petite application bien sympatoche 
http://www.wentnet.com/projects/xnjb/download.html


----------

